# 2007 Honda TRX250ES Recon Carb Problem



## Asparky (Jun 14, 2010)

My 2007 Honda TRX250ES Recon Is dead in the bush about 2 miles from my mountain cabin with a Carb Problem. Towing is out so I have to get it going in less than a Ideal spot.. Im not getting any gas into the carb .. I have gas at the carb so I believe its a stuck float or float valve... I hate to take it apart where it is but will if I have to. I put Berrysmans B-12 into the gas last weekend... hoping I would get some into the carb and start working but no luck in one day just sitting ... Maybe after sitting for a week it will seep through but I'm not betting on it... I had a problem at the same time with a kawasaki 250 but got it easily taken care of with the Berrysman B-12. I figure the ethonal bad gas scenerio so I have drained the gas and put new gas in with the Berrymans @ 1 ounce to 1 gal ratio. I have tapped on the carb hoping to dislodge any blockage but has not worked either.

So any suggestions of how to get some gas in the carb in the bush? Maybe down thru jet needle valve?? good idea, bad idea.. any help would be appreciated

Thanks

So my question


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beat on the carb.. sometimes just tapping wont get the float unstuck.


----------



## Asparky (Jun 14, 2010)

OK I can try that, any other way to get gas into the carb float chamber for it to soak, without removing the carb? vac lines? air intake? jet needle valve?

Im leaving for the cabin tonight or early tomorrow so any help is appreciated... I'd like to be able to ride it home

Thanks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Spray carb cleaner in the fuel inlet of the carb and tap on it pretty firmly, maybe that will work


----------



## Asparky (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually tried that, took off fuel hose and sprayed carb cleaner and tried barrysmans also in the fuel inlet... put a small piece of clear hose on and put about an inch of carb cleaner and barrymans in it (at different times).. tried low vacumn and low pressure with the liquid at the fuel inlet also the float and float valve seem to be doing an excellant job of sealing the gas flow... thats why I wanted to be able to get fuel in the float chamber.

Thanks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

May possibly be able to hook a fuel line to the overflow and get it out of the woods ......Maybe


----------



## Asparky (Jun 14, 2010)

It was pouring rain all weekend so nothing got done... still looking for ideas...will look at the pics and seeabout the overflow... If I can get gas/ cleaner into the float chamber I was hoping it would work

Thanks for the idea


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The overflow idea would work, but...

2miles into bush = Several bowls full of fuel

Take ya a phillips screwdriver, Adjustable wrench, and a socket set out there and pull your carb off. Break the carb down right there if need be, just keep track of all parts in a small cup or bucket.

With any experience at all with carbs you should have it off, the needle unstuck, and back on in less than half hour.

Good Luck!


----------



## Asparky (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Tacoma... You said it all "with any experience with carbs" In the day I used to mess with them on my older cars... I don't have a problem with doing it, just hate to do it where its at... any dropage is "part goodbye" I guess I could get a tarp under it and take it off, thats the last scenerio though... I'm hoping when I get back to it some of that Berrysman carb cleaner I put in the gas will seep past the valve and break it loose... Thanks for all the ideas


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Asparky, if it's anything like the older model Recon carbs its super simple to work on. I got one setting in the yard i torn all apart with it still hooked to the engine. Before i finally bought one of those knock off recon carbs they sell on ebay for $60.( which works great by the way). The neddle is super easy to remove on the carb. When you remove the seat you will see the throttle cable entering the top of the carb. Just unscrew it and remove it. Your gonna need a very short handle screw driver to take the bowl off.Its that simple. Take some carb cleaner with you so you can spray the jet out and clean the float needle really good while your in there.

Its been a while but i think your gonna need a 10 metric wrench if you plan on actually removing the carb.


----------



## Asparky (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Metal Man... I have had some family problems so tarped the atv and havent been able to get back to it... hopefully I'll be able soon... I briefly looked at it and looked a little hard to take off... not that straight forward... so will see if I can take the bowl off and clean in place when I get a chance.. I.m pretty sure the float valve is stuck and not letting gas in the carb... Thanks for the reply

Asparky


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Asparky if you decide your gonna have to replace the carb with a new one let me know ( send me a PM) and I'll see if i can find the ebay seller that i bought my replacement carb from.


----------



## Asparky (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, I did get the carb off and cleaned up... runs great but wont idle at all, have to choke it to idle and then it runs to fast to be able to shift it into gear (electric shift) everyones tired of riding them so either got to figure out whats still wrong ro get a GOOD knock off carb... I went to ebay and all of them say some mods might be needed so before I start a thread on knock-off carbs thought I might ask here again

BTW I have another 2005 250-trx with exactly the same problem... Hope I didnt mess up the different o-rings when I was trying to use seafoam and the other cleaners on it ... they were definately ethanol cruded up... so was thinking might be easier to just get a couple knockoffs for less than $30 each or so and go thru the other OEM's this winter when Im not so busy... 

any thoughts?

thanks
RON


----------

